# Who's your least favourite villager in New Leaf?



## Hound00med (Sep 22, 2013)

Ohey guys, so title pretty much says it all  .. Who really gets on your nerves, who is it that can't do something without you wanting to personally pick them up by the scruff of their collar and boot them over the cliff? 

For me, it absolutely 100% has to be Tiffany the Snooty Rabbit.. I HATE her more than any other character.. She had a knack for always being the replacement for a dreamy moving out from a TT mishap in WW.. She moved in to replace Joey, Kody, Pecan and Static.. She also is one of the ugliest creatures I've ever seen in my life (move over Jambette and Canberra)

So, who's yours? .. Don't spare on the explanations! Haha


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2013)

Violet the gorilla. She's an eyesore.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 22, 2013)

Tina said:


> Violet the gorilla. She's an eyesore.



I actually kinda like her.. She's nothing close to being as cool as Rocket.. But she isn't bad, I'm kinda neutral on her


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> I actually kinda like her.. She's nothing close to being as cool as Rocket.. But she isn't bad, I'm kinda neutral on her


I'm sorry, but since WHEN WAS ROCKET COOL?! I had her in my town, and she was an eyesore.

Anyway, my least favorite villager is...hm...Hazel.


----------



## Touko (Sep 22, 2013)

Erm... pretty much the hippo/gorilla species the most... but I guess I'll say Nate.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 22, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm sorry, but since WHEN WAS ROCKET COOL?! I had her in my town, and she was an eyesore.
> 
> Anyway, my least favorite villager is...hm...Hazel.



Rocket's awesome! .. She's by far the best Uchi imo.. She's not as cool as Agent S and Kid Cat, but definitely better than Big Top, she's the best Gorilla


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 22, 2013)

Probably any Hippo..


----------



## Jellieyz (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a few XD

1) Cousteau - He's clearly french yet his house is all oriental, they really should have changed this.
2) Buck - He was so close to moving and I was like 'Yeah sure go ahead' and he decided to stay -_-
3) Gabi- I just don't like the way she stares at me XD
4) Monty - IDEK but I know I don't like him haha
5) Egbert but he's moving out tomorrow so yay!


----------



## Mookie (Sep 22, 2013)

Goose, who is a chicken.  Along with the idiotic naming, I hate him because he's my nearest neighbor. I feel like I'm living in a barnyard every day when I step out my door and see a chicken wandering around my yard.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> Rocket's awesome! .. She's by far the best Uchi imo.. She's not as cool as Agent S and Kid Cat, but definitely better than Big Top, she's the best Gorilla



True, she's the best gorilla, but imo I like Tammy better.


----------



## acnlbeast101 (Sep 22, 2013)

My favorite one is punchy and grizzly me and him have matching mario shirts

I don't like Apollo that much


----------



## Stitched (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't like majority of the villagers, so I'll pick my least favorite in my town right now: Pate.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2013)

I really don't like how Nintendo didn't do anything really cool with the hippos. They made a cool elephant and gorilla but not hippo. They just seem bland. There's no villagers I really dislike, but the hippos could have been so much cooler.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 22, 2013)

it would either be Lucky or Ribbot.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 22, 2013)

My least favorite villager period in New Leaf is definitely Chow.

As far as residents in my town, I really don't hate anyone. I hated Chrissy, but she moved about a month ago or so.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I really don't like how Nintendo didn't do anything really cool with the hippos. They made a cool elephant and gorilla but not hippo. They just seem bland. There's no villagers I really dislike, but the hippos could have been so much cooler.



What about Rocco?  .. And who's the cool elephant and gorilla? .. Tia/Tucker and Rocket?


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

Curt. He's cursed my CF town and NL town. In CF I even reset and he was still there. -o- I just don't like him, at all.

Oh, and all anteaters and gorillas.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 22, 2013)

Hazel - that unibrow and buck teeth O.O
Puck - Eh he's not that bad I guess but he moved in in a bad spot
Wart Jr - He's Wart Jr. 'Nuff said.
Egbert - He just annoyed me.
Ribbot - A robot frog? Seriously, Nintendo?

Yeah, a few people that I hate..


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow...so much gorilla dislike. Boone and Cesar are probably both in my top 30 villagers. I _know_ Boone is. He's in my top 10.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 22, 2013)

I realy dislike Scooter, Apple, Beardo, Moose & Truffles.


----------



## jammycropper (Sep 22, 2013)

Probably Claudia.She looks like some kind of addict and was just grnerally rude to me.Thank something she was the first to move out.


----------



## drumknott (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm another one who can't stand Tiffany. She reminds me of one of those girls at school who were as nice as pie to your face but was rude about you behind your back. Can't wait to get rid of her!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> What about Rocco?  .. And who's the cool elephant and gorilla? .. Tia/Tucker and Rocket?



Yeah, Tia and Tucker have cool designs and the gorillas have Rocket and Hans. 
I like Rocco! But none of the hippos have special designs, really.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Sep 22, 2013)

Violet.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 22, 2013)

Rosalie1991 said:


> I realy dislike Scooter,* Apple*, Beardo, Moose & Truffles.



 What you got against Apple?!?! Jk...


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 22, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> What you got against Apple?!?! Jk...



Short, fat, ugly  .. Like all the other hamsters  .. Cheri's definitely better


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> Short, fat, cute  .. Like all the other hamsters  .. Cheri's definitely better



There. 

Atleast they don't look like walking thumbs. (Gorillas)


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 22, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> There.
> 
> Atleast they don't look like walking thumbs. (Gorillas)



But.. But.. Rocket


----------



## Gummysaur (Sep 22, 2013)

UUGGH, it HAS to be Lionel for me. I cannot stand that hideous thing. 

When I saw he was moving in, I was like "oooh! LIONel? It's gonna be this handsome lion with flowing gold hair I bet! Yay!"

Then this smug villager moves in with a white afro and a brown face with dull pink blush and a flat, ugly white mustache. Not the cool kind, the ugly kind. :| What's worse is that he changed his somewhat nice military outfit into a NEON ORANGE Toad Shirt with huge white polka-dots. Thank God he lives far on the other side of the town. xD


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 22, 2013)

Rosie. Obnoxious, arrogant. Just. No.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 22, 2013)

Beau >>


----------



## kitanii (Sep 22, 2013)

Maelle -____- I haven't had her in New Leaf yet, but she's still horrible!


----------



## kporr (Sep 22, 2013)

I hate stitches, apple, rosie and muffy -_-


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 22, 2013)

Egbert. I usually like lazy villagers, but he was a NIGHTMARE. I'm so glad he moved out 

Also, I hate any goat. They terrify me.


----------



## carrah (Sep 22, 2013)

Moose. Whenever I see him coming, I run in the opposite direction.  He has not a single redeeming quality.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 22, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> UUGGH, it HAS to be Lionel for me. I cannot stand that hideous thing.
> 
> When I saw he was moving in, I was like "oooh! LIONel? It's gonna be this handsome lion with flowing gold hair I bet! Yay!"
> 
> Then this smug villager moves in with a white afro and a brown face with dull pink blush and a flat, ugly white mustache. Not the cool kind, the ugly kind. :| What's worse is that he changed his somewhat nice military outfit into a NEON ORANGE Toad Shirt with huge white polka-dots. Thank God he lives far on the other side of the town. xD



You have Lionel? AWESOME!! If he moves out let me know


----------



## Monobear (Sep 22, 2013)

Right now I currently hate Snake. ***** you ain't a snake, you a mother****in' rabbit.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 22, 2013)

any hippo, moose <-- this thing burns my eyes, hazel, rasher, truffles, anicotti, limburg,


----------



## Laurina (Sep 23, 2013)

Deena. I couldn't stand her.


----------



## Heir (Sep 23, 2013)

Hazel.
She moved out a long time ago, but now she haunts my main street.


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 23, 2013)

Any frog or gorilla, ugh. If I HAD to choose one, it'd be Wart Jr. 
What possessed them when they made him...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2013)

I hate Marshal.


----------



## kite (Sep 23, 2013)

I have Walt in my town, but I'm not too fond of him... or of kangaroos.


----------



## 001rich100 (Sep 23, 2013)

I absolutely can't stand Apple and Chops. I've been trying to have them leave my town since day 1.... -___-


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I hate Marshal.



woww so hipster

mine is pate.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 23, 2013)

Queenie and Whitney


----------



## clovetic (Sep 23, 2013)

moose the mouse, yuck


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe he is really nice, but Pietro looks way to freaky for me, and will not be a villager in my town.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2013)

I actually don't have one. I have my favorites, sure, but there really isn't a least favorite. I would give Phoebe the award for most horrified house placement though. Cookie would also win that though


----------



## JDBriggsBlader (Sep 24, 2013)

I really don't care much for Julian. I hate his eyes. I do think he's really overrated.


----------



## kurisu (Sep 24, 2013)

Olaf. I just resent him for moving RIGHT next to my house when I first started. And then he took forever to leave. Plus he was really creepy eugh.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

Farobi said:


> woww so hipster
> 
> mine is pate.



I don't care for Marshal, either.

*looks in the mirror* oh I guess I'm a hipster. 

I forgot to add Gloria too my list, she was extra snooty to me in City Folk!


----------



## Ketta (Sep 24, 2013)

Rocket. I got her from my mums town and it's just as well she barely missed one of my special stumps...


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 24, 2013)

Probably Portia. Super rudeeee. So happy that she moved out of City Folk. She had better not step into my turf. :\


----------



## ninfia (Sep 24, 2013)

broffina. jeez i dislike her a lot she was very rude very often and it took her so long to just get out and the first two times she pinged me and i said ok she changed her mind right away. groans
i also dislike lionel, moose, harry, most mice, hippos and horses, and like almost every jock.
i don't know why but jocks get on my nerves so badly goodness gracious i am really aiming to have a no-jock-town someday
not fond of kangaroo's either, or gorillas or frogs. wart jr was my worst nightmare omg


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ever since Wild World, Goose has got to be hands down my least favorite villager.

But if I had to pick for a villager that was introduced in New Leaf, I would probably either pick Hazel or Barold.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 24, 2013)

Farobi said:


> woww so hipster
> 
> mine is pate.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 24, 2013)

Monobear said:


> Right now I currently hate Snake. ***** you ain't a snake, you a mother****in' rabbit.



He's not named after a snake, he's named after the main character in Metal Gear Solid - Solid Snake.. He has a similar design


----------



## Poppyann (Sep 24, 2013)

Right now, I have Gwen in my town and I really would not mind her leaving. I'm not keen on her design and I dislike her personality on her as well. The funny thing is, I don't mind the Snooty personality on some villagers, but her I just don't like it. Hmm who else... Oh yeah, Truffles moved into a town when I was resetting to find a good layout. She was ugly (I felt a bit sorry for her though, especially after she said I was her best friend) :|


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 24, 2013)

*Paula*...
I had her in my town once, it took her forever to move out ._.


----------



## elegysanft (Sep 24, 2013)

Rocket and Broffina

Rocket told me she was moving out tomorrow though so I like her more than Broffina right now


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Sep 24, 2013)

Sylvia. I already wasn't too fond of her looks but she wasn't that bad, but She moved right in front if my house. on top of my path, ruined a row of bushes and hybrids. I got her out but now every time I see her I just get so irritated.


----------



## ACNLEnthusiast (Jan 2, 2019)

*Least Favorite villager in my opinion*

Hmm... Let?s see here. I?m not a true fan of the octopus villagers. Other than that, I feel as if nothing else bothers me.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2019)

Any villager with facial hair; it just looks so odd to me.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jan 2, 2019)

Chow.

His facial expressions creep me out.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2019)

*Mayor Kera*
Termina's Moon vibes.


----------



## Sinmenon (Jan 2, 2019)

Barold decided to build his house right in front of a bridge and I had to walk around his house whenever I crossed the river. And at some point he had fleas. Couldn't stand him
He left and I got Wendy instead, she is a good sheep


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jan 2, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> *Mayor Kera*
> Termina's Moon vibes.



Yeah, for sure.


----------



## Mlecakes (Jan 2, 2019)

Paula... 

I know some irl that is an awful person and every time I see her name it triggers me.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 2, 2019)

ITS HANS
UGH he is so ugly


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

marshal, probably.


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Most likely Mint.

On the opposite side of the spectrum Fang is and will forever be my favorite, even after he up and left me all those years ago.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 2, 2019)

its a tie between Vivian and Barold.


----------



## USN Peter (Jan 2, 2019)

Coco creeps me out.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 3, 2019)

Always will be Victoria. Whenever a favourite villager of mine would move out, Victoria would be the one to replace them. :/


----------



## chamsae (Jan 3, 2019)

i dont like any of the frogs and soleil always annoyed me a lot. also most of the sporty/jock/bro/chad type of villagers are just the type of personality that gets on my nerves


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 3, 2019)

Flo. She was rude to almost all of my villagers. It was aggravating see them in a depressed mood after talking to her.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 4, 2019)

I?d have to say Ricky, he was one of the first villagers I really just didn?t like in my town. He was just awful and I really don?t like his design.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm honestly not a huge fan of Kidd. His house is in an annoying spot and he just doesn't seem to want to move. He's also a smug and almost every time I try to just like him and have a casual conversation with him, he says something weird or flirty and I just question why I even try.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

USNPete said:


> Coco creeps me out.



ikr she is pretty creepy


----------

